# Try another vendor or just bad luck?



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

I honestly don't know how I've stayed vaping. The amount of faulty goods and being ripped off has been a nightmare.
Just two examples:
From first vendor... 
1. Ohm meter didn't work
2. Stripped thread on fishbone plus post and loose post.
3. Faulty Crius v3 where it leaks, unfixable.
Mentioned it to owner. Did not reply..

Then next vendor...
1. As a noob. Charged me double for liquids.
2. Sold me a kit for dbl its value.
I was taken for a ride. I didn't know anyone or anything yet.

Now.. I belong to a group that helps and met a great shop owner who is helpful.

But how am I still vaping? Is this what's happening to others? Maybe that's why people go back to ciggerets or don't even bother when they see the prices of some shops.

Somehow, something should be done. But I'm trying another vendor this month.
We need more people Like Gary and Duane around. Also thanks to the juice guys here too. You also been honest and friendly.

I don't want to say shop names or post will be moved.

Am I the only one who gets ripped off?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## waja09 (24/1/16)

Hi 

So because you far away, I can't exactly tell you where to physically go because I am in JHB.

But what I can suggest is order from VapeClub or Vape King. They do deliver, and the Quality is spot on, so is the service.

Let me know of the outcome ...

Happy Vaping Bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (24/1/16)

Sorry to hear about your terrible experience with some vendors, there are many vendors here that actually do go the extra mile and deserve our hard earned cash.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nimatek (24/1/16)

Happily I've had a very pleasant experience to my start in Vaping.

Never had any bad experience with mods or tanks. Only ever had one mix up with ejuice delivery and that was quickly fixed and really wasn't an issue at all.

Hardware I've bought from @SAVapeGear at www.savapegear.co.za, @Kieran at www.vapecartel.co.za, @Maxxis at www.lungcandy.co,za, Vape Club and @Lim from Dragon Vape.

Ejuice I've bought from @Oupa at www.vapourmountain.co.za, Juiceyjoes.co.za and the above mentioned vendors.

If you ever need assistance or recommendations, just give us a shout. If you have a bad experience or just need some input on pricing, ask the forum.

It really shouldn't be as bad as you've had and if it ever happens again, let the community know and you will have a good few people to provide assistance.

I hope your experience is much better for 2016!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/16)

I think best place to buy 2nd hand vape gear is on this forum. Especially if you buying from a long time forum member (as they have a name to keep) carefull with the noobs that might just log on to flog goods.

I do have a issue with one of the sales people that have a shop in the east that tends to have a bit of a attitude problem.

But I keep going there cause they the only shop that's open whole of saterday and on Sunday.

We need more vape shops in jhb to be open longer hours as most run from home so close up on weekends at about 12.
I know it's crap working weekends but unfortunately if you in the retail industry it is a must.
I know most vapers order online but it is still nice to go to these stores (homes) and check out the gear.

Maybe this is just me that thinks this way but I'm the type of person that if I wanna buy something locally I don't wanna wait for Monday to come to receive my goods cause the post is closed on weekends.

Vape on my brothers and Sisters...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think best place to buy 2nd hand vape gear is on this forum. Especially if you buying from a long time forum member (as they have a name to keep) carefull with the noobs that might just log on to flog goods.
> I do have a issue with one of the sales people that have a shop in the east that tends to have a bit of a attitude problem.
> But I keep going there cause they the only shop that's open whole of saterday and on Sunday. We need more vape shops in jhb as most run from home or it would be nice if these online store (home shops) could have longer working hours.
> I know it's crap working weekends but unfortunately if you in the retail industry it is a must.


Hey. Lucky enough I found the ec vape WhatsApp group and met some of them. Learnt alot from them, from here and experience. I haven't bought anything second hand yet. I'm even more paranoid now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

shabbar said:


> Sorry to hear about your terrible experience with some vendors, there are many vendors here that actually do go the extra mile and deserve our hard earned cash.


Oh I agree. And as I mentioned, I have had some brilliant service and no complaints now that I learnt the hard way. Its just looking at my pile of stuff that I should love has me cross.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (24/1/16)

Sorry to hear, so far my orders from tried and tested vendors were spot on, excellent service and excellent quality. IMO I think it is also important to check out the vendors on the forum, that is the way I go about, even for international orders. No problems what soever. That is what I love about this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/16)

Hi @Nightwalker - sorry to hear about your troubles with the vape vendors. My suggestion is to give them a call and chat to them - most of the time they can resolve things pretty quickly.

I have had a few small mishaps over the years but mostly outstanding service from the vendors I have used. At least 10 or 15 on this forum I have bought from before.

I am a bit confused about this comment of yours:


shaun patrick said:


> I don't want to say shop names or post will be moved.



If you want to post negative reviews of particular vendors, by all means - go ahead.
Find the relevant vendor retailer review thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/shop-reviews/
There are 42 threads in that forum - if the vendor does not exist, then create a new one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (24/1/16)

Silver said:


> - sorry to hear about your troubles with the vape vendors. My suggestion is to give them a call and chat to them - most of the time they can resolve things pretty quickly.
> 
> I have had a few small mishaps over the years but mostly outstanding service from the vendors I have used. At least 10 or 15 on this forum I have bought from before.
> 
> ...


It wasn't a jab at you.
I was mentioning a few people and was worried that it would be put in a area where it only talked about one vape shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/16)

Ah, ok - I see what you mean
Well, if you want to write reviews of individual retailers, then you can use those threads I referred to above.
If you want to write one post that talks about multiple retailers, there is no dedicated spot for that at the moment...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> It wasn't a jab at you.
> I was mentioning a few people and was worried that it would be put in a area where it only talked about one vape shop


Talking in the air (not mentioning the vendors) does not really help other members. But if it helps you and others to blow off steam, by all means.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> Talking in the air (not mentioning the vendors) does not really help other members. But if it helps you and others to blow off steam, by all means.


Easy enough. The first vendor I mentioned was vape Cartel. Besides good delivery and shipping. That's as far as they go

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## VapingSquid (25/1/16)

I have to say that unfortunately I have had probably as many bad / not perfect experiences as I have had good / seamless ones. Not sure why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Easy enough. The first vendor I mentioned was vape Cartel. Besides good delivery and shipping. That's as far as they go


Thank you. And the second one?


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

Andre said:


> Thank you. And the second one?


The second one is a shop called Chazis. Unless you are in PE, I doubt they will affect you bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (25/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Easy enough. The first vendor I mentioned was vape Cartel. Besides good delivery and shipping. That's as far as they go



So you explained the following issues to Vape Cartel
1. Ohm meter didn't work
2. Stripped thread on fishbone plus post and loose post.
3. Faulty Crius v3 where it leaks, unfixable.

And they didn't reply/assist? That seems weird, VC are one of my favourite vendors and have always helped and come to the party.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> So you explained the following issues to Vape Cartel
> 1. Ohm meter didn't work
> 2. Stripped thread on fishbone plus post and loose post.
> 3. Faulty Crius v3 where it leaks, unfixable.
> ...


I'm not the only one. But the other goods from them were fine. This is also one of the reasons why I didn't want to name them. Maybe I just had bad luck


----------



## KieranD (25/1/16)

@Nightwalker
I wish you would have mailed me or called me regarding these issues. I have found the mail you sent. You responded to an automated mail and therefore was automatically filed in our spam box. I really struggle to understand why this thread even exists.

Have a read of the mail that you sent us:

_Hi 
Thanks again for your great service. I love you guys. There's one small complaint that I know can't be fixed now, but just bringing it to your attention, my fishbone plus has on stripped connection for a coil. The screw just spins and I can't get it out.
I managed to coil it anyway, lol, but just in case someone else mentions it. 
But once again, you guys are tops and I wish you had a branch in PE.

Kind regards,
##### #######_

In all of your mails, absolutely *NO* mention is made of the following:
1) Faulty Ohm Tester (Part of Coil Master Ultimate DIY Kit)
2) Faulty Fishbone Plus - Loose post
3) Faulty Crius V3

I have attached screenshots of ALL mails from you and there is absolutely no mention of the above issues whatsoever. (All the mails above are your order confirmations).

I am really struggling with the fact that you do say all these positive things about us and tag me in those threads but as soon as its something negative not. You also mention in your mails that there was a minor issue but you got it working anyway so what is the real story here?

I have had some awesome dealings with all of my customers and yes, certain things will always go wrong or a dud product will be shipped by the suppliers for what ever reason. Anyone on here will attest to the fact that if there are any issues whatsoever that we at Vape Cartel get them sorted out no matter what the issue is. All it takes is a simple telephone call. Posting these negative comments on an open forum before even giving us the chance to rectify the situation I think is a bit unfair no? And on top of that - posting about stuff that has not even been mentioned or made aware to us...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 8


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

Ye, I can stand behind @KieranD the guy goes right out of his way to help clients

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ye, I can stand behind @KieranD the guy goes right out of his way to help clients


Wow!!! OK. I'll resend the mail. But I find it quiet amazing that you would post my full name and address on this forum. That information is private and the work I do is highly sensitive. By all means, defend your name, company and reputation. As I openly on this forum did the same. But sure, without knowing, you want to prove a point buy showing you didn't receive a mail. 
I am utterly shocked. We receive threats against us. 
@Silver pls remove the personal details posted here.


----------



## KieranD (26/1/16)

@Nightwalker nowhere has your address been posted on this forum. Your full name is common knowledge as it was your username? It is mention numerous times above in this thread. 
I have also not made a single threat to you or anyone else in this community. 

I will arrange for a courier to collect the faulty goods so we can assess the issues you are dealing with. Please in your mail state when would be a convenient time for them to collect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

@KieranD YOU didn't threaten me. The work I do. Ah. You know what, life is to short. I'm not gonna argue. You right. Just leave it. Posting my mails with my name and address was the right thing to do.


----------



## DoubleD (26/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> @KieranD YOU didn't threaten me. The work I do. Ah. You know what, life is to short. I'm not gonna argue. You right. Just leave it. Posting my mails with my name and address was the right thing to do.



what work do you do friend?


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

DoubleD said:


> what work do you do friend?


Explosives ordnance detection


----------



## DoubleD (26/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Explosives ordnance detection


mining sector?


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

Maybe this is why my mail wasn't received. But after all this. I think both vape Cartel and myself should rather just part ways. I'll cut my losses and deal with the fall out.


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

DoubleD said:


> mining sector?


airlines


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Wow!!! OK. I'll resend the mail. But I find it quiet amazing that you would post my full name and address on this forum. That information is private and the work I do is highly sensitive. By all means, defend your name, company and reputation. As I openly on this forum did the same. But sure, without knowing, you want to prove a point buy showing you didn't receive a mail.
> I am utterly shocked. We receive threats against us.
> @Silver pls remove the personal details posted here.



And you quoted my post... Because? 

However, seeing as its me you quoted, I'll point out, that you meant to use the word "*Quite"* not "Quiet"

Are you a spy? C'mon you can tell us... Really, we won't tell anyone. 

Why else would you pull a chameleon and change your name and all your other details, and then ***** about information you already put up...

So now after causing a bunch of noise, you're going to roll over?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Maybe this is why my mail wasn't received. But after all this. I think both vape Cartel and myself should rather just part ways. I'll cut my losses and deal with the fall out.
> View attachment 44075



if you spell their name right, the email may work...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (26/1/16)

I have deal ALOT with VapeCartel, my order history can speak volumes of that, over and above the times I bought from him at meets or from his shop in person, and not ONCE has @KieranD let anything slip by... I saw a guy having a complaint at the one meet about a faulty fishbone, and guess what, before the guy could finish his sentence, Kieran was busy opening a new box to replace it.
I have not had the bad luck yet of getting anything faulty, but I know if anything comes up, he is a phone call away.
The only slip up was once he forgot to send batteries with my shipment, but that was rectified the next day, by him sending it on same day delivery on his own account.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/1/16)

I have also dealt with Vape Cartel a couple of times, @KieranD has always been very helpful and honest with great service to accompany that. Even if there is a problem with stuff in the future, i know he is just a whatsapp message away to have it sorted out. The same goes for if i need advice on a product or when something will be back in stock  thanks Kieran for the amazing service from Vape Cartel 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/1/16)

eish this guy ne...... seeing that you are a noob you probably don't know how to wick the crius which is why its leaking? Is there a battery in the ohm meter? Did you tighten the positive of the fishbone ????????????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dylan Knight (26/1/16)

I think the support and backing up of your service by clients that have had dealings with you is in itself enough to show the petty nature of this thread. To have uploaded the email singing your praise in response to the shots aimed at you and your brand is possibly the best thing g you could have done. Thanks for the great service, quality products and absolute efficiency in all that you do. So in response I'm going to take a jab and say not bad luck nor should you try another vendor. @KieranD big ups to you and your brand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/16)

*This is starting to smell like attention seeking.*

Why make out you have a secret job, and then just come out and say it?

Why not tag the vendors in the post complaining about the service?

Why instead wait for the thread to reach a critical mass, and then start name dropping?

Then in the middle of this, why change your name?

Now you make out like you've been treated unfair, and you're sulking with the situation, why?

How does getting the issue addressed cause issues with your job?

It was your choice to air this whole thing out in public.

_If the mods feel I'm being unfair by asking these questions they're more than welcome to delete this post._

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## NickT (26/1/16)

The amount of effort @KieranD has gone to, to keep me as a happy returning customer is pretty much second to none across all industries. Honestly, he's right up there with Wootware in the sense that I can contact him at pretty much all hours and he WILL reply, he's always been upfront and honest with advice, he showed the greatest amount of patience back when I first got into the TC world and was in way over my head. He's always happy to open up a sealed bottle of juice for me to smell at the off chance that I'll like it. I really could go on and on on.

Basically, nothing negative in this thread will even nearly make me reconsider my relationship with Vape Cartel as I'm sure it will be with 99.9% of his customers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *This is starting to smell like attention seeking.*
> 
> Why make out you have a secret job, and then just come out and say it?
> 
> ...




Hi guys

Please do not make this thread get personal. While I appreciate your questions @n0ugh7_zw - I am going to ask for this thread to not change direction into becoming personal. If it does, we are going to have to lock it.


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> And you quoted my post... Because?
> 
> However, seeing as its me you quoted, I'll point out, that you meant to use the word "*Quite"* not "Quiet"
> 
> ...


Right, I'll start with your one. Its was late and I quoted you purely out of accident.
1. Yes I'm a spy. I work at the Kremlin.
2.changing my info was my personal choice. It had nothing to do with this post. When I came one to this forum I didn't know it was this active. So changed my name. The rest of the info I changed after things escalated.
3. I'm "rolling over" because I have vendors that are helping me and I don't feel this is worth fighting over.


----------



## RIEFY (26/1/16)

I Just feel that if you really had issues with the products why dont you let @KieranD fix it?
I would not keep defective goods I would return it. My advice to you is to let kieran collect the goods and fix the situation

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

RIEFY said:


> I Just feel that if you really had issues with the products why dont you let @KieranD fix it?
> I would not keep defective goods I would return it. My advice to you is to let kieran collect the goods and fix the situation


I've already given part of the Crius away to someone who broke their glass. Can't return that. 
I'm using the fishbone. As is, I fixed thread. I need something to vape.
So that leaves an ohm meter. Not worth it.


----------



## Cloudasaurus (26/1/16)

Cant we all just get along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

This thread should be removed. It is no longer constructive and completely misrepresents this forum in my opinion. @Nightwalker can still post his complaint under the relevent vendor section if he wishes, but this is turning out to be like the rest of the internet, ugly and pointless.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nightwalker (26/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *This is starting to smell like attention seeking.*
> 
> Why make out you have a secret job, and then just come out and say it?
> 
> ...


Attention seeking? If you say so.
My job isn't secret, its sensitive. People I know see me around there all the time. I'm not covered in bush with binoculars.
I didn't tag a vendor as I Knew this would happen. Sadly my timing of name changing was really off.
Posting anyone's personal home/work or delivery address publicly is illegal.
It was my choice to post this publicly and I'm really regretting it. I don't need all this drama. Life is to short. I'll just keep quiet from now on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

